
We Went to the Moon. Why Can’t We Solve Climate Change? - hodgesrm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/19/climate/moon-shot-climate-change.html
======
magicalhippo
Going to the moon just required a large number of people to chip in with a few
dollars of tax money. Solving climate change will likely require most people
changing how they live.

------
zentropia
Competition made us to go to the Moon. Competition prevent us to cooperate for
preventing climate change.

------
cjbenedikt
Because some major corporations would have to change their business model or
even disappear entirely.

------
tomohawk
We went to the moon. Why can't we have competent new organizations?

